# New Jersey at Cleveland (4/5/05)



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

@









*TIME:* 4:00 pm PT, 7:00 pm ET
*TV:* FSOhio, NBALP

Cleveland is coming off an emotional win over Dallas in which two players were ejected from the game. After playing with such passion against the Mavericks, a letdown has to be avoided. The Nets have been playing good ball lately and Kidd will lead the attack. The last time these teams met, the Nets won by 6, in a game where VC scored over 30. The defense has to be better this time around. With the playoff race being crazy and unpredictable, Cleveland needs to continue winning to be able to decide their own destiny. With Kidd/Carter playing James/Ilgauskas, the deciding factor will be the role players on both squads. Which bench will rise to the occasion?










Z collected 16 rebounds, making it the best rebounding game he’s had in a while. If Zydrunas can make his presence known against the Nets, Cleveland’s offense will go back to looking like it did earlier in the season.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I think we can finish strong if Malone can continue to tweak the lineups. He's actually found a couple of lineups that work real well but hasn't been consistently using them.

We do play on the road but the strenght of schedule eases up I'm optimistic that we can finish the year strong with good coaching


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

If the Cavs win it brings their Magic Number down by 2. To 4. So it's a huge game.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

These home games are MUST WIN the rest of the season, we don't want to end up with anything worse than the 6 seed.


----------



## phipsiboy (Apr 3, 2005)

any chance of sasha starting over newble tonight?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Gooden has really been getting the job done. I love how he is moving without the ball and positioning himself on offense.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Some questionable offensive fouls being called in the 1st qtr


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Blah..not a good 1st qtr. Too many turnovers (or should I say offensive fouls) and some lazy defense to end the qtr.

Cavs down 26-23.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

James again with the 3's....he's really been hittin them lately. :clap:


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Need to get Z out of there...he can't matchup with Robinson defensively. I would go with AV on him.


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

What's up with NJ shooting lights out from 3?
8-12 67%


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Terrible. Robinson alway does this is to the Cavs. Need to have either Gooden or AV on him. This would be a bad loss for us


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

1st half telling stats: bench bunch has scored only 3 points, starters Snow and Ira combined for 2 points. At what point does Malone realize that defense does win games, but not if you can't score more points than the opponent? Next year, Ira and Eric better be subs, or this team will still be a .500 team.


----------



## phipsiboy (Apr 3, 2005)

well since the cavs aren't putting forth any effort tonight...they should still have energy for all the games later on this week...right?

are we really this bad?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

We got outcoached and outhustled tonight. Our guards are pathetic. I wish we could get Deron Williams this year but I forgot we don't have a draft pick


----------



## LOYALTY (May 23, 2003)

I missed most of this game. Looking at the middle of the 3rd quarter, I can piece together what happened. N.J. hit a ton of 3' on us. Our perimeter defense and ability to move around picks has sucked ALL year. We could use a tough perimeter defender. Someone who moves like Eric Snow did about 10 years ago. Luther Head would be a great draft pick. He reminds me of a young John Starks, and he might slip into the 2nd round. .. but wait.. The Cavaliers don't have a 1st OR 2nd round pick this year (way to go PaXsoN)..

MAybe Antonio Daniels or Dan Dickau or Earl Watson willl come to Cleveland to provide depth. And maybe we can get a top level outside shooter too. If not, then hopefully we will see Luke JAckson get a chance to show his skills.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Anyone who didn't watch this game, consider yourself lucky. Complete waste of 2 1/2 hours of my life. Absolutely nothing positive to take from this game, NJ dominated us on our *own homecourt * every single quarter and were hitting 3's from everywhere. 

Nobody showed up outside of Lebron (of course) and Gooden, who coincidentally dislocated his shoulder. Z sprained his finger early in the 2nd half and never came back, who knows if he will play against Indiana.

It gets worse of course, in that we now only have 3 home games left against 6 road games, and we've only won ONE time in the last 13 road games. The bulk of those games are against teams right next to us in the standings = not looking good for the Cavs.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

I picked the Nets on the ucash just because of the spread. I figured the nets could keep it within 5.5 but to win by 31 ouch. Horrible game by the Cavs tonight.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Only James and Gooden showed up tonight. The Nets had every player show up (all of their guys were scoring). Times like this makes me wonder if James is lonely out there.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Bad news for the Cavs.
Pacers won too.

The descent continues. I hope this team can get into the playoffs. It's going to be amazing if they can hang on though.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

nets all the way


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Wow, I'm surprised they lost this one. I thought they'd be a lock for the playoffs by now, but they're falling fast and don't seem to care. They really need a kick of energy and leadership from someone else, as LeBron certainly can't do everything by himself. This new Cavs GM better get his a$$ in gear and pick up a damn good player with the cap space they have this summer.


----------

